# beilky bear GPS?



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone have the gps #s for beilky bear ?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Its on any chart, about a 13-14 mile run out of Murrell's Inlet. I'll call my cousin and see if he still has the coords in his GPS.....Beautiful water out there, saw a few kings in Oct last year, boated several 3-4' blacktips, and hooked into a monster 9' shark of some sort...too bad it was on the lightest rod we had so that line was history.....


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Ive looked*

online and couldnt find it, it has 2 names,,,beilky bear, and bouy city, I cant find either, any help would be cool, its supposed to be 3 miles ne of 10 mile, but the exact gps would be cool


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I couldn't get in touch with my cousin yesterday, If I remember correctly, it wasn't on a list of reef or structure, it was actually on the chart as Beilky Bear. I'm still trying to dig up the coords for you though. We actually had a guy tell us about it at the docks one morning his exact quote was "if you're not at Beilky Bear, you're not fishing" LOL


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks*

Ive got most of them in my gps, beilky is the last one i need, thanks for your trouble


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Village, when you taking me?  

My flats boat don't travel that far out, but she likes to sneek around in da skinny water.....


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thursday?*

I guess sativa and I are suppose to head out (weather permitting) thursday morning from murrells inlet your more than welcome to come along


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i looked for you too but came up empty- i will check at the other forums i belong to0.....


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

when you do find it post it on sand fleas "coastal explorer" i have messed with that for hours !


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I still haven't gotten it, my cousin isn't out on the shore anymore and I couldn't get in touch with him while he was there so he couldn't pull it out. However he does know I'm looking for the coords, so next time he's out there he'll pull them for me.


----------

